# C6 50rd ammo pouch



## 421 EME (27 Jan 2008)

If anyone would like I have found a supplier of a 50rd ammo pouch that clips on to the side of the C6. It is purpose built for the US army's M240B and works on are C6. I will post some pics in a day or two of it on our C6.


----------



## KevinB (28 Jan 2008)

I'd be interested -- also curious if it would fit a Hk21


----------



## MG34 (28 Jan 2008)

We have had these in the CF since the Leos had a C6 on/in them, there is a 50 round drum that attaches to the side. We used to beg, borrow or steal them from the tankers all the time. Solid and better than a soft pouch


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2008)

MG34
Didn't the soft pouches have a feed problem?


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Jan 2008)

The UK and US forces I encountered in KAF (usually around Timmies) had/have these 50rd bags on their C6/GPMG/M240's... they had few complaints about them, but pointed out that they mainly used the 50rd bags at "teasers" for dismounted patrols, and would switch up to just a long belt when in prolonged contact (I know, preaching to the choir.)
But they also had a belt bag which hooked up like webbing and fed ammo from the gunners back to the weapon... we had these as well.   My understanding, and I may be wrong about this, but this is just what I was told when my boots hit the ground; these ammo bags were built/developed/jury-rigged by the PPCLI guys we took over for, as they needed to carry more linked and loaded ammo into fights as they were heading into Helmand Prov. as well as Panjwayi and Pashmul.  These rigs were left in our CQ for the handover, from what I understand, and we used them quite a bit.  I'm not sure how many we had, or if every platoons dismounted C6 had one, but my platoon did... and I didn't hear much complaints about it.

Anyway, here's a pic; 







As for the 50rd bags...  I definitely would like to give it a try.  I've heard mixed feelings on it, but when I think about what purpose it's going to serve where I am not (PRes), it can't be that bad.


----------



## KevinB (28 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> MG34
> Didn't the soft pouches have a feed problem?



The C9/M249 200rd pouches sucked -- the 100rd nutsacks work well.

 I like the pouches over the box for vehcile operations as the box is too clunky - and losse belts get caught while debussing more often than not.


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2008)

Ahh... That's the one.
Thanks Kev I6


----------



## 421 EME (28 Jan 2008)

Here is the one pick I got before my camera died. I will have somemore tomorrow.


----------



## Thorvald (28 Jan 2008)

Has anyone made something similar but for mounted operations with an integrated brass catcher?


----------



## 421 EME (28 Jan 2008)

Probably, but this is about dismounted OP's, not mounted OP's. I want to help supply something to the dismounted C6 gunner that's going to make lugging that thing around on a patrol a little easier.


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2008)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> Has anyone made something similar but for mounted operations with an integrated brass catcher?



If you read reply 2 .... you have your answer...


----------



## MG34 (29 Jan 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> The UK and US forces I encountered in KAF (usually around Timmies) had/have these 50rd bags on their C6/GPMG/M240's... they had few complaints about them, but pointed out that they mainly used the 50rd bags at "teasers" for dismounted patrols, and would switch up to just a long belt when in prolonged contact (I know, preaching to the choir.)
> But they also had a belt bag which hooked up like webbing and fed ammo from the gunners back to the weapon... we had these as well.   My understanding, and I may be wrong about this, but this is just what I was told when my boots hit the ground; these ammo bags were built/developed/jury-rigged by the PPCLI guys we took over for, as they needed to carry more linked and loaded ammo into fights as they were heading into Helmand Prov. as well as Panjwayi and Pashmul.  These rigs were left in our CQ for the handover, from what I understand, and we used them quite a bit.  I'm not sure how many we had, or if every platoons dismounted C6 had one, but my platoon did... and I didn't hear much complaints about it.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic;
> ...



The ammo bag in your pic is a plain old general issue ammo bag, nothing special, not designed in A'stan by scuba-recce-sniper-ninjas in Helmund or anywhere else "in country"


----------



## 421 EME (30 Jan 2008)

New pics as promised, They good close ups of it mounted to the weapon from the back, side and rear.


----------



## KevinB (31 Jan 2008)

How much ?


----------



## 421 EME (31 Jan 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Kilroy (3 Feb 2008)

421 EME said:
			
		

> Here is the one pick I got before my camera died. I will have somemore tomorrow.



I got a kick when I clicked on the image to see it fullsized. On the very top it said "Accessories for your Wii"  And they where worried when the remote flew out of your hand and hit the tv screen!!!   :rofl:


----------

